# بنت تاكل لحم البشر !!



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2011)

*بنت تاكل لحم البشر !!







​
 قد  استطاعت هذه المراة التي ترونها امامكم من اكل اكثر من ثلاثين فتاة دون  رحمة , بحيث كانت كل الفتيات التي تقتلها ثم تاكلها من معارفها , وقد احيلت  الفتاة الى قسم خاص بالامراض العقلية الخطيرة والتي تهدد حياة الناس.  وسيتم اعدامها. واعترفت هذه المراة انها اكلت الفتيات بناءا على رغبتها  الذاتية وانها في حال تسنت لها الفرصة سوف تفعل ذلك من جديد ولا تخاف .






​*


----------



## ميرنا (23 أغسطس 2011)

يععععععععع يخربيتها


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2011)

ولا باين عليها خالص انها واكله 30 واحده

يقرفها وجالها قلب تقتل وتاكل ومعارفها كمان

رحمتك يارب


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2011)

*غريبه جدااا وعجيبه*
شكرا جداااا الرب يباركك​


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2011)

*ياربى ...... اكلت 30 فتاه ....... دون ان يكتشف شخص هذا .......*
*البشريه تنزف الانسانيه .... وسنتحول الى وحوش آداميه ....*
*ربنا يتحنن علينا ويرحمنا ..*​


----------



## sparrow (23 أغسطس 2011)

اففففف وجعت بطني 
تتاها الارف 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههه وشكلا ناعمة ورقيقة *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 أغسطس 2011)

*ميرسى للموضوع سمعان​​*


----------



## انجي حنا (23 أغسطس 2011)

مش ممكن ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## rana1981 (23 أغسطس 2011)

ولي شو هااااااااااااااااااااااااد


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2011)

يخربيت القرف طب مبتاكلش ولاد ليه ؟؟

كانت تاكل شوية ولاد  ههههههههههههه

البنات طعمها احلى اكيد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2011)

اوووووووووووووف


----------



## يهودى (23 أغسطس 2011)

*خبر غريب 
تودا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يخربيت القرف طب مبتاكلش ولاد ليه ؟؟
> 
> كانت تاكل شوية ولاد  ههههههههههههه
> 
> البنات طعمها احلى اكيد



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا فقريه موتني من الضحك بجد
هي بتاكل بنات عشان شايفه ان نسبتهم اكتر من الشباب
وكدا اهي بتساعدهم وكمان بتساعد في القضاء علي العنوسه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## م المجدلية (23 أغسطس 2011)

عيش نهار تسمع خبر

الصورة غير ظاهرة لكن هذاا خبر غرييب وخطيير

لازم يعدموها قبل ما تأكل القاضي والشرطة هههههههه

شكراا على الخبر​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا فقريه موتني من الضحك بجد
> هي بتاكل بنات عشان شايفه ان نسبتهم اكتر من الشباب
> وكدا اهي بتساعدهم وكمان بتساعد في القضاء علي العنوسه
> هههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه لالا العنوسة ارحم من الموت

هيا عندها ذوق عشان كده بتاكل بنات بس


----------



## SALVATION (23 أغسطس 2011)

نفسها حلوه
---------
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2011)

وبنت كمان يا ماتحت السواهي هههههه

ياتري كام واحدة معانا هنا بتاكل لحوم البشر


----------



## جيلان (24 أغسطس 2011)

يا لهوى طب انا عايزة اتفرج على صورتها


----------



## جيلان (24 أغسطس 2011)

يععععععععع يعععع دورت على صورها على جوجل بشعة يخربيتها ايه ده ازاى دى


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يععععععععع يعععع دورت على صورها على جوجل بشعة يخربيتها ايه ده ازاى دى


 
طيب ماتوريهاني يا جلي انا دورت معرفتش اوصل غير لصورة واحدة صينية ودي قديمة اوي من 5 سنين كدا 

ياتري لقيتي المقصودة ؟


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يخربيت القرف طب مبتاكلش ولاد ليه ؟؟
> 
> كانت تاكل شوية ولاد  ههههههههههههه
> 
> البنات طعمها احلى اكيد



اصلها صاحبه مذاج بتفهم في الاكل
بتحب تاكل بنات :gy0000:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 أغسطس 2011)

*لم تعد أفلام أكلة لحوم البشر خيالاً
ها نحن نرى مثالاً واقعياً
الرب يحمي أولاده من هالشاذين و المجرمين
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2011)

> اصلها صاحبه مذاج بتفهم في الاكل
> بتحب تاكل بنات



لالا دى غبية

كانت تاكل شوية ولاد تريحنا منهم ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## MAJI (24 أغسطس 2011)

معقووول ؟!!!!!!!!!!
صعبة التصديق
اخشى انها ادعت هذا من اجل الشهرة مثلا !!!!!!!!!!؟
صعبة صعبة 
ممكن تكون معقدة نفسيا وليست مجنونة 
اذا كانت صينية فربما انها قد قتلت ابنتها لانه كان هناك قانون في الصين يمنع الانجاب لاكثر من طفل واحد والاغلبية يفضلون الاولاد فكانت المولودات اما تقتل او ترمى على الارصفة
ربنا يشفيها  
شكرا على الخبر المروع 
ربنا يحمي الجميع من اكلي لحوم البشر


----------



## جيلان (24 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> طيب ماتوريهاني يا جلي انا دورت معرفتش اوصل غير لصورة واحدة صينية ودي قديمة اوي من 5 سنين كدا
> 
> ياتري لقيتي المقصودة ؟




http://www.arabufos.com/showthread.php?t=1861

خد اشعر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*


جيلان قال:






http://www.arabufos.com/showthread.php?t=1861

خد اشعر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله يسامحك بجد  ياجيلان بسبب المنظر الصعب ده
*


----------



## بايبل333 (24 أغسطس 2011)

*أنى لشىء من العجاب ........شخص يفعل ما أفعلة الان*
*ياكل لحم الانسان ...........ولا يعلم أنة لا توجد حيوانات *
*عجيب هو الانسان ............ياكل البنى أدمان *
*ونسى أن للكون رب لا ينسى عبادة الانسان..........لقد جعل للانسان حيوان *


*فماذا تبقى للانسان أنة ياكل أنسان .؟*
*فاصبح أنسان حيوان لا يعلم بوجود الة .*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


>






جيلان قال:


> http://www.arabufos.com/showthread.php?t=1861
> 
> خد اشعر


 
دي قديمة اوووووووي من اكثر من 5 سنين

انا فكرت في حاجة جديدة لسه فاكرين دلوقتي


----------



## داود 2010 (24 أغسطس 2011)

عموما انظف من اكل الحمير والقطط والكلاب والحيوانات النافقة انا شاكك انى اكلت تلات اربع لحم حمار


----------



## MAJI (25 أغسطس 2011)

فتحت الرابط وشفت المرأة وهي اندنوسية لكن قرأت التعليقات على الصفحة واغربهم هو
(الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام ) !!!!!!!!!!!
ما العلاقة ؟ !!!
لا ادري


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2011)

MAJI قال:


> فتحت الرابط وشفت المرأة وهي اندنوسية لكن قرأت التعليقات على الصفحة واغربهم هو
> (الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام ) !!!!!!!!!!!
> ما العلاقة ؟ !!!
> لا ادري



هههههههههههه ده العادى لو قلتلهم صايم ولا كنيسة انفجرت حتى هيقولولك نفس الجملة بيصعبو عليا بامانة ربنا يشفى


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*مقرفة بجد و عزمت اقاربها عليهم 
يعععععععععععععععع
و بتطبخ و بتخزن 
مقرفة جدااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يشفيها​*


----------

